# bait



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

So up here in Va , on the Pamunkey just above the York River I notice piles of very small fiddlers on the mud flats, wondering if these small one are worth the trouble for bait and possibly a trap design idea to catch a bunch.
What are yalls thoughts and or experience
Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sheepshead and redfish will go full savage over them. Not sure how to catch them but I bet if you made a trap you could catch a bunch at one time.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Yep, great for sheepshead. Go out at low tide, dig a hole, burry a small container (like those used for Chinese take-out soup). The top, with a small hole cut out in the middle, should be flush with the ground. Use squid in the bottom for bait. Check it after an hour or two. When you return, the fiddlers will have fallen in trying to get the bait and will not be able to get out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Yep, great for sheepshead. Go out at low tide, dig a hole, burry a small container (like those used for Chinese take-out soup). The top, with a small hole cut out in the middle, should be flush with the ground. Use squid in the bottom for bait. Check it after an hour or two. When you return, the fiddlers will have fallen in trying to get the bait and will not be able to get out.


Then tip a clouser with one and tell everyone on instagram you caught it on a fly...


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Then tip a clouser with one and tell everyone on instagram you caught it on a fly...


LOL!!!


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks, I was thinkn of maybe a small bucket with a funnel type trap in holes along the bottom, kinda like in a minnow trap?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

You can heard them like cattle!put a bed sheet down and herd them on top pick it up by corners and pour them in a bucket ,you can load up fast like this👍works best with two people...

Ive done the bucket in ground trick also it works even better with a couple boards to corral them 1x4 x 10' or 12' is plenty , picture a V shape with bucket at the point...

If you need to you can freeze them but use salt water, if you freeze them without water they float like air biscuits 😁👍

If you really have a nice supply you can make money off them by selling then to a bait shop ,a quart of Bugs is like 20$ at bait store


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah i love me some sheephead action they are awesome 👍 and taste even better ,also called poormans lobster.....if youve never fished for them i got some good tips in my Northeast Fl Report far as rigging you can also use a 1/4 jighead or 3/8 depending on current go as light as possible and set the hook just before he bites 😅👍they have a nice smile LOL any structure in river could be holding them,work your Bug up and down a piling till you find out where they are holding not just on bottom..


----------

